# Teen Killed in Toronto School Shooting



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A 14-year-old boy has died after being shot at a school in Toronto's north end on Wednesday, police said. The teenager was rushed to Sunnybrook Hospital in critical condition, but Toronto police confirmed just before 5 p.m. ET that he had died. No further details are available at this time.

For an hour and a half, the high school was in lockdown mode, not allowing anyone to exit or enter the building. Police said it was a precaution while they investigated the scene and spoke with witnesses.
Just after 4 p.m., police partially lifted the lockdown, letting students leave class by class.
As nervous parents waited outside, they tried calling their children inside the building. About 850 students attend the school.
No one has been arrested.

The Toronto school where a 15-year-old student was gunned down on Wednesday will reopen its doors on Thursday morning so students can speak to grief counsellors.
The counsellors will be on hand at C.W. Jefferys Collegiate Institute to help students cope with the death of Grade 9 student Jordan Manners, who died from a gunshot wound to the chest. He was found at about 2:30 p.m. wounded in a school hallway and died later at Sunnybrook Hospital.
Students were locked inside their classrooms for more than four hours following the shooting while police searched for the shooter and the gun.
Police have no suspects, and said little on Wednesday night about a possible motive for the shooting.
There were reports of a fight outside the school just before the fatal shooting.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Search for Killer after Canada School Shooting

*IAIN MARLOW, SAN GREWAL AND THULASI SRIKANTHAN*
_Toronto Star The Record (Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario)_










AP Photo/Frank Gunn, CP

A young woman is taken away in an ambulance from C.W. Jefferys Collegiate Institute in Toronto on Wednesday, May 23, 2007.

Police roamed the halls with guns and sledgehammers, searching for a killer inside the school, while students were locked in their classrooms for hours -- many weeping.
Outside C.W. Jefferys Collegiate Institute, parents were clamouring for information about their children's safety after learning a classmate had been shot inside.
Jordan Manners, 15, was hit in the chest while inside the school around 2:30 p.m. yesterday. The Grade 9 student was rushed to Sunnybrook Hospital with critical injuries, where he later died.
In the aftermath of the fatal shooting inside the Toronto high school -- believed to be the first in the city -- the Toronto District School Board has cancelled all classes today, but will keep the school open with grief counsellors available for students and staff.
About 800 students at the school, near Keele Street and Finch Avenue West were told to leave the building around 6 p.m., but told by police to leave their knapsacks at the school so they could be searched for weapons with the help of sniffer dogs. Police tape was still at the scene last night.
Witnesses say there was a fight outside the school before the shooter followed the teen inside the school. No arrests have been made, and no weapon recovered. An autopsy is to be conducted today.
"It may have been a student. It may have been someone who was not supposed to be in the school. It's something we're going to have to find out about,'' said homicide Det. Sgt. Chris Buck late last night, adding police have not yet found any direct witnesses to the shooting.
Officers were drawn from police divisions across the city to conduct interviews with students last night. C.W. Jefferys is on a list of 10 in the city to have video surveillance cameras installed, but sources say none were running yesterday.
In recent weeks, the school held a "lockdown drill'' which board staff say may have helped yesterday.
"A young man lost his life, a young student lost his life in the school,'' a grim Toronto police Chief Bill Blair said outside the school after arriving on scene.
"Students have a right to a safe school environment. It is shocking that such a crime could take place in our schools."
During the lockdown, officers were posted in the hallways and one inside each classroom.
Mayor David Miller said it's time to "redouble our efforts" to cut down on guns in the city.
"I have met with so many mothers who have lost their sons to violence," he said. "It's impossible to console a mother in those circumstances."
The shooting comes a little more than a month after a gunman killed 32 people at Virginia Tech before taking his own life. In September, a gunman at Montreal's Dawson College killed a student and wounded 19 others before he died from police gunfire.
And while schools have seen their share of crimes, for a student to be killed inside, during the day, is unheard of in the city, board sources said, especially at a school that while in a high-risk neighbourhood had managed to avoid such violence.
Initially, ambulance workers thought they were dealing with a drowning and some reports said the victim was found near the pool.
When police found the boy, suffering critical injuries, a lockdown was ordered.
As word got out, parents began arriving at the school, phoning their children's cell phones, desperate for information.
Other students on the outside were text messaging friends inside.
"Police weren't saying anything," said one frustrated parent. "It was like broken telephone."
Some students were seen sticking their arms out of windows, waving and yelling.
"We want to go home," one called out.
Hours later, around 6 p.m., students were evacuated and taken by bus to nearby Elia Middle School where they were reunited with distraught relatives.
Himalay Chanda, 18, said he ran to his English class after hearing the shots.
Over at Sunnybrook hospital, a young woman emerged from the emergency room doors and collapsed, screaming and wailing. She was urged to return inside.
Ten minutes later, police pulled up in an unmarked car and escorted two women to emergency. One of them was the victim's mother, identified by friends as Lorraine Small.
She was greeted by a male who told her, "He's died, mom." She collapsed to the ground and he tried to pick her up.
In the hours after the shooting, several discussion groups popped up on the online network website Facebook.com, with students posting messages dedicated to the young victim.
"I just want to say R.I.P. Jordan Manners. My thoughts go out to the family of the victim my prayers are with the family," wrote one.
One of the victim's neighbours, said in an interview that he was "shocked" to hear the teen had been shot.
"I spoke to him this morning and told him to keep up his grades," said the man, a former teacher. "He was an amazing handyman. He could tear apart and put together a bike in minutes."
The neighbour said Jordan was a gentle person and it was a "shame" that someone that he knew as so kind would meet such a tragic end.
"The guy was so calm," he said. "That's what I don't understand about it."

_







Wire services_


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A 17-year-old boy has been arrested and charged with first-degree murder in last week's school shooting death of a Toronto teenager, police said Sunday. Police made the arrest when they raided the home of a friend of the suspect's on Sunday morning while everyone was still sleeping, CBC News reported. "They came in," said the friend's mother. "We just off the bed. ... Everybody was real frightened." The teenager, whose name cannot be disclosed under the provisions of the Youth Criminal Justice Act, is scheduled to appear Monday in a Toronto court. Another suspect in Wednesday's fatal shooting, Collins Poku Duah, 17, is wanted for first-degree murder as well, police said. The teen's name and photograph were were made public after police were granted judicial authorization, which remains valid until June 1. Duah is considered "armed and dangerous," police said in a news release. The victim, Jordan Manners, 15, was shot in the chest and killed Wednesday at his high school, C.W. Jefferys Collegiate Institute, near the Jane-Finch corridor, an area of Toronto with a high crime rate. Several hours after the first police raid, police arrested four other people, three men and a woman, CBC News reported. Three of the four were later released, but a man remains in custody. Police declined to say whether his arrest was connected with Manners's murder. More details will be made public at a news conference on Monday, police said.


----------

